

HN is about to overtake Slashdot. - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2011/hn-is-about-to-overtake-slashdot/

======
burke
Honestly, I'm a little surprised Slashdot is still as popular as it is. I quit
using it in 2006 and have only rarely heard about it since. On the other hand,
I guess HN is somewhat a niche site.

~~~
syaz1
I stopped recently. I find the news are always late due to moderation, and
there are just way too many 3-5 Funny than I'd like.

Plus I believe anything you can find there, also has been posted here.

------
breck
Over the years my social news time has stayed around constant but has been
split like this:

\- slashdot

\- slashdot < reddit

\- slashdot < reddit < hn

\- slashdot < reddit < hn

\- slashdot < reddit < quora < hn

With quora maybe a contender to overtake hn but probably not. I still check
slashdot ever few weeks, reddit every week or so, and quora and hn multiple
times per week.

Have other people followed similar trends?

~~~
rick888
I moved away from slashdot about 3 or 4 years ago.

For, it went: digg->reddit->HN.

I check HN+Reddit a few times a day.

------
creativeone
As a hackernews convert from slashdot from last week, I'm happy to be a
statistic.

------
michaelpinto
I'm surprised that it hasn't overshot Digg...

